# Black Car?



## gally (May 25, 2008)

*Black Car? Or Maybe just White....*

I swore years ago i'd never have another as even Imperial Blue would send me mental with dust lying on it!

Now if the car was cheap enough would you consider it? There are only 3/4 colours to choose from in the car i'm looking at, but I wanted to avoid Black.

Everyone knows it look insane when clean.... it's when it's not my issues begin! Just trying to convince myself it's not going to kill me.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Would I avoid it yes after coming from Saphire Black to Estirol Blue, the black a big challenge and hardly ever happy but the blue wow


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

If like you say is was dirt cheap then I would consider a black car otherwise I'd steer well clear!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You know what they say owning a black car is a "full time job" :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Erm not helping guys! :lol:


----------



## Bradders (Mar 2, 2013)

gally said:


> Erm not helping guys! :lol:


Man up then  what's the worst that can happen? :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I'll regret it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

gally said:


> I'll regret it.


YES you will but you will be happy as it was cheap:thumb:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I always tell myself I won't get another black car and I always end up with one haha 


They just look outstanding when they're clean, but you end up cleaning it basically everyday and it's always dirty 5 minutes after anyway. Massive pain in the ass tbh


----------



## Kickasskev (Sep 18, 2012)

Get a black one ya lazy fecker hahahahaha

If ya give it a good wax when ya get it, a wash once a week will do and maybe a polish once a month


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

What's the other colours ?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Get the black one Gally! They are not that bad!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

-Raven- said:


> Get the black one Gally! They are not that bad!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

suspal said:


>


Crazy? Nah. Nothing comes close to black.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

You know black is the best becksy.. I don't know why your worried as you'll sell it in a month anyway :lol:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Get basalt black looks silver anyway


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Only car colour I'd choose now is black (only after finding Polish Angel and Art De Shine products though).

It's not that bad as long as you choose the right products and wash it at least every 2 weeks.

The biggest issue isn't dust but water spotting and if you choose a product that sheets more than beads your onto a winner.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for that guys. I've possibly found a car in the colour I want now, Frozen White.

I also think about resale (Hi Craig) White is very sought after so worth more on this car.

Black really would send me mental, where I work it just ruins clean cars due to dust and other contaminants in the air. Black can't happen.

Never had a White car and I love a challenge. Lets hope it goes through!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

White cars are awesome, nice choice 

Odly I find that white cars always look clean, you'd expect it to always look dirty like a black car but they don't 

Pics ?


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Man up get black.










It's hard work but worth it.


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Clancy said:


> White cars are awesome, nice choice
> 
> Odly I find that white cars always look clean, you'd expect it to always look dirty like a black car but they don't
> 
> Pics ?


Couldn't agree with this anymore, my mate has a white ibiza, doesn't wash it for 3/4 months at a time and even though you can see the dirt on the lower sills etc it still looks clean and 99% of white cars you see have dirt all over them.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Do it! Whats the car?


----------



## mgkars (Dec 17, 2011)

I see black as the most satisfying to work on


----------



## Daveskater (Jan 13, 2012)

gally said:


> I love a challenge.


Get black then 

Ultimately, cars get dirty, no matter what the colour. There's no point worrying about it as it's an inevitability, but as black looks the best when it's clean, I would have another one.


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

Having only had black cars for the last several years I believe BLACK is the ONLY colour TO have! It looks amazing when clean and properly corrected, just keep it topped up with wax and then a regular touchless snowfoaming and you're away! Go for it!! :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

mgkars said:


> I see black as the most satisfying to work on


No one would disagree with that. White also takes talent to get the best out of. Proper jewel inch/refining etc.

Makes Lsp a fun choice also.


----------



## boost monster (Jul 19, 2013)

I have two black cars and while it can be frustrating until you get it right it's worth it. No other colour reflects like it.


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

Black cars give the best "mirror" by a big margin. I wouldn't mind some suggestions about owner's black car products especially final stage / sealants / waxes.

Someone mentioned it's better to have a sheeting finish than a beading one. Any suggestions guys??


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

...and white is just as hard to keep clean lol!


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> Do it! Whats the car?


That's the big question. Some cars look better in certain colours. 
I have a black car and love it. It always looks shiney, even when it's dusty and dirty


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

i've only had one black car, and it was certainly the best colour to have when it comes to cleaning, polishing and waxing, 

i would probably have a black car any day over any other colour.


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

Best sealant for black, from experiences? Finishing wax? I'm almost buying one for my black car but I'm sure certain ones are best for black.


----------



## Makalu (May 7, 2013)

Having a black car is EXACTLY the right thing to do if you are into detailing. 

- "OMG - I need to clean my car!"
- "Didn't you do it just a few days ago? You spent all day on it..."
- "Yeah but go look at it now!"
- "OK, I see what you mean..."

No more lame excuses to go polish it again... Buy Black!

Mak.


----------



## 1animal1 (Aug 20, 2008)

until a cat jumps on it and claws that mofo'ing shined piece of metal


----------



## asboman (Aug 1, 2010)

I had a Panther black Focus before and swore i'd never have another black car. But they look so good when properly clean that i'm considering another 1.... just go for it :thumb:


----------



## daz74 (Oct 22, 2008)

Go for black.

I said I would never buy black again but I did. Here is a pic of mine from the weekend. It is the family car and gets washed once a week and every now and then I spend a bit of time on it and love the results I get.


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Black, really? What have you found that would make you consider black?

I steer clear of black cars. The first black car I did in a long time recently was a [email protected] ache right up until the final vics QD wipedown, when it looked absolutely amazing, right up until he drove it home


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

My Old man's 407 is black metallic. It looks awesome when clean, but looks dirty quite quickly. 
Whereas my old Moonstone 407 didn't look dirty for weeks and weeks after washing.
My current one is a dark grey, looks good clean, although she's looking a bit mucky at the moment.


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

I own a black car no different to any other colour if your OCD






















Wash once a week no probs ;-)


----------



## carb-uncle (May 3, 2011)

Thats a cracking finish


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

carb-uncle said:


> Thats a cracking finish


17 yrs old original paintwork lots of hard work


----------



## CockneyPlayboy (Oct 13, 2008)

suspal said:


> you know what they say owning a black car is a "full time job" :lol:


amen to that


----------

